
Mozilla ships Firefox update in response to FarmVille users - shrikant
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=574905#c0
======
Qz
This 'crash protection' was closing every flash thing I tried to run, from
Hulu to the simplest sample apps in the Adobe LiveDocs. Worst 'fix/feature'
ever. I've almost never had problems with Flash before this...

~~~
paul9290
I concur though for me after updating to 3.6.4 and then updating my flash
plugin on my mac mini Firefox wont even open. It crashes each time i try to
open it.

Unfortunately after six years Ive moved to chrome. I need a browser that works
and is stable. Chrome doesnt crash and i can have 3 tabs open running flash
content.

~~~
DEinspanjer
So let me get this straight, you updated to 3.6.4 on Mac, had lots of problems
with Flash and then decided at that time to switch to Chrome? Hope that works
well for you. I should mention though that the new out of process plug-in
feature isn't in Firefox for Mac. The problem discussed here wouldn't have
affected you. Any chance you were just wanting to advertise Chrome and thought
this would be a good vehicle? If you have been having trouble with Flash in
Firefox on Mac for a while and upgrading to 3.6.4 didn't help, have you tried
upgrading Flash itself? Do the Flash tabs inside Chrome sometimes crash or is
Flash behaving differently there than in Firefox?

~~~
paul9290
So far I have had no issues with Chrome crashing while running two to three
tabs of content each playing flash content.

As for advertising Chrome ... that wasnt my aim, rather to let Mozilla people
of my issue. Could be a wider spread issue then myself. Ive used Mozilla as my
main browser since 2003, unfortunately after the update Im not able to use it
at all :(

~~~
DEinspanjer
I'm sorry that I misunderstood your purpose then.

I'm also sorry that you are having problem running Flash in Firefox. There are
a lot of good articles in support.mozilla.org that might help you, and you
could also check out your about:crashes tab and check if any of your crashes
have been linked with bugs that indicate what the problem is or whether it
might have a resolution.

Flash crashes are a frustrating experience both for the browser user and the
browser creator. Firefox devs have worked tirelessly to try to insulate the
browser from this problem, and they continue to make further improvements.
Adobe has many engineers that look at Socorro data to try to find and fix
their product's crashes as well, but it is still something that way too many
people bump into far too frequently.

------
0nly1ife
FarmVille players are real, ordinary, normal people. If you want to develop
software that impacts real people, target the FarmVille audience and ignore
readers of Hacker News, TechCrunch, etc.

------
ars
Well, it's not really FarmVille. Basically they guessed on a reasonably
timeout before, and now they have more data.

I bet any game would cause them to need a longer timeout.

~~~
teej
Zynga was in direct contact with Mozilla during this fix. It was a lot more
about FarmVille than this comment will lead you to believe.

~~~
Sujan
Yeah but I can tell you other flash games makers had the exact same problem
and did their own communication.

BTW: Thanks Zynga ;)

------
shdon
This is interesting... seeing that the change list does indeed only show that
bug 574905.

What I'd find more interesting though, would be to find out why they decided
to skip Fx 3.6.5. There has been quite a number of bugs that was marked fixed
with that code. I wonder if those are included in 3.6.6:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20s...](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20status1.9.2%3A.5-fixed)

~~~
mbrubeck
Firefox point releases are versioned to match Gecko platform releases:

    
    
        Gecko 1.9.2.4 -> Firefox 3.6.4
        Gecko 1.9.2.6 -> Firefox 3.6.6
    

The Gecko 1.9.2.5 branch was created for a Mobile Firefox security release
(Fennec 1.0.1). This did not affect Firefox 3.6, so there was no Firefox 3.6.5
release: [http://christian.legnitto.com/blog/2010/06/09/heads-up-
the-n...](http://christian.legnitto.com/blog/2010/06/09/heads-up-the-next-
firefox-platform-version-is-1-9-2-6-instead-of-1-9-2-5/)

 _[Note: I am a member of the Mozilla Mobile team.]_

~~~
DEinspanjer
Interesting. guess I should keep my half baked theories to myself. :)

That said.. I wonder what in the world the browsers reporting themselves as
3.6.5pre actually are...

~~~
mbrubeck
The "pre" version numbers are used for nightlies and are not always kept up to
date. For example, current nightlies are still labeled "3.7a6pre" even though
Firefox 3.7 was renamed Firefox 4 weeks ago, and the next release will
probably be Firefox 4.0b1.

------
mkramlich
never underestimate the power of the middle-aged mom cyber-farmer demographic

~~~
coryl
they know how to report bugs to browser developers?

~~~
adriand
They know what they want and gosh darnit, if it means they have to harass a
bunch of nerds to get it, well, look out for those bug reports!

